# Saugeye above the dam at Hoover



## Bullfrog's Revenge (Mar 23, 2011)

Any tips on catching spring saugeye in the big water above the dam at Hoover? I have never fished for them on Hoover, but I am familiar with spring walleye jigging and trolling tactics on Lake Erie. Location/depth/tackle??? Anything will help.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

There are no saugeye above the dam at hoover.....the trick is to sit in the parking lot south of the dam and when you hear the horn blow....run to the Big Walnut and toss in a 4/0 hook with a hearty piece of bacon (I like to marinate in Worcestershire). My suggestion would be to wear a life preserver though...and maybe tie a rope to a tree....just in case the fish are too big and pull u in.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

try and find humps in the main lake.


----------



## Bullfrog's Revenge (Mar 23, 2011)

There are saugeye stocked annually at Hoover, I know that for a fact...But I am just crazy enough to try the "BACON" technique below the dam. HAHAAHA


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't really figured out those Hoover eyes yet..... I know some guys cast jig and twisters for them......others use suspending stick baits. In my limited experience, I've found that they are almost always relating to the bottom. Good luck out there. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Nope, no saugeye in Hoover.

Move along, move along..


----------



## ReleaseShooter (Jun 7, 2005)

Please Goat! Your nose will grow longer!


----------



## Bullfrog's Revenge (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Insco!!! I can't send PMs yet, but thanks.


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

eye's heat up above starting September. Hang out and get tips from guys fishing.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

they heat up all year round. They should start biting really good within the month.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I have had good luck trolling for them above the dam. I usally troll between 6ft to 20 ft for them. Dont be afraid to bump the bottom.About 50 yards from shore. I use norman deep tiny ,and deep middle n.


----------



## Bullfrog's Revenge (Mar 23, 2011)

Tried for saugeye today...No luck. Got a nice 28in. Shovelhead though.


----------



## dfry16 (Mar 23, 2011)

were you trolling for them? we always catch channels and crappie while trolling for eyes, even a perch or two. I have seen some monster flatheads come outta hoover but i havent caught any just big channels


----------



## Bullfrog's Revenge (Mar 23, 2011)

Didn't catch anything trolling. Tried though. I caught that shovelhead drift casting, on a steep drop-off with a worm harness with a 5" gulp alive leach. "dfry16" what do you use when trolling? Crankbaits, wormharnesses, hot-n-tots?

Actually that is the first shovelhead I've ever caught.
___________________________________________________________________

"Luck is where opportunity meets preparation."
-Old Fishing Buddy


----------



## dfry16 (Mar 23, 2011)

worm harness or erie derie.. only caught small saugs trolling tho, crappie and catfish everytime


----------



## Bullfrog's Revenge (Mar 23, 2011)

Worm harness. Rigged it like a "weapon" rig. Attached a snap swivel to my main line, tied a loop knot at the top of the harness with a bead on one of the loops, then fed the loop through a barrel weight then clasped the loop into the snap swivel. The bead keeps the barrel weight from sliding down the harness.

Very similar to a "carolina" rig but with the snap swivel you can change weight with different size barrel weights very quickly. I use them alot on Lake Erie when drift casting for walleye so I can change weights to accommodate the ever changing weather conditions on Lake Erie.


----------



## D Mac (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow!! TerryMayberry sure gave some good advice about the whole piece of bacon thing. LOL


----------

